# Deactivated



## vank (4 mo ago)

Do some one know information. I have one rider complain me don't take their service dog, the rider order trip then cancel my trip, then complain me, I don't take their service dog, now then Uber deactivated me for ever, look like what


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

vank said:


> look like what












welcome to up.net


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 678333
> 
> 
> welcome to up.net


Breaking out jive talk and I believe he said “ Ub’s just told me that the dawg didn’t ride so this cat can’t drive “…


----------

